
Dropped wrappers and dirty cups: the tricks bosses play at interviews - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2019/jun/05/dropped-wrappers-and-dirty-coffee-cups-the-tricks-bosses-play-at-interviews
======
greenyoda
> Another CEO revealed to the New York Times that she texts prospective
> employees at 9pm or 11am on a Sunday, “just to see how fast you’ll respond”.

This is a good way for an employee to weed out horrible bosses. If someone
expects me to respond quickly on a weekend to something that's not urgent (and
how could it be urgent if I don't even work for the company yet?), I really
don't want to work for them.

~~~
bigredhdl
Exactly. This is one reason I like the current job market. People like this
are forced to look in the mirror and ask "Why is nobody taking this job?".

------
eplanit
"Another CEO revealed to the New York Times that she texts prospective
employees at 9pm or 11am on a Sunday, “just to see how fast you’ll respond”."

How nice. That's essentially measuring the height of the prospect's jump when
so ordered. Actually, it's better for the employer to signal that type of
expectation/treatment so the prospect is informed before hiring on.

